# Forum > News > Help & Support > Suggestions >  Own MMowned Private Server.

## Bossman4

Ok well i've been thinking of making my own private server and was wondering if you guys wanted i could make it just for the people here at MMOwned. I got a really good internet connection. But just wanna know if anyone would play in it.

----------


## IGFLP

I would play in it. Nice suggestion bossman4. +99 billion rep.

----------


## Bossman4

Nice now lets just hope that other people and the Mods like the idea.

----------


## Dwarpy

I don't think I'd play, just because I prefer to play with LOTS of people. But maybe I'd pop in if it was a good fun server.

----------


## Matt

im sorry bossman but that really made me laugh..
i hate to blowup your spot, but you and IGFLP have the same IP address. I don't really care.. have as many accounts as you want..  :Wink:  just dont give yourself rep.

----------


## Dwarpy

> im sorry bossman but that really made me laugh..
> i hate to blowup your spot, but you and IGFLP have the same IP address. I don't really care.. have as many accounts as you want..  just dont give yourself rep.


Bustedd....

But yeah, another thing to add, how fast is "very fast" and what kind of computer would it be running on?

I'm not quite sure you know just HOW MUCH a private server takes up when you get quite a few people on.

----------


## lopolop

id play on it... but lol, thats a really patting your self on the back bossman

----------


## Cypher

You have to have a REALLY good internet connection to run a sever decently, trust me, I know. ADSL2+ or higher. (100Mbit preferrable). The server I play on gets really laggy at time and has been capped to 35 players, and even that gets really laggy when people group. Thats why we're migrating to a 100Mbit server soon.

----------


## Bossman4

Well i guess thats what i deserve for giving my self rep.  :Frown: 



*NO ONE EVER DO WHAT I DID I AM A VERY BAD EXAMPLE!!!!!!!!!!!*

----------


## Bossman4

And i have a T1 connection and could probably host about 10-20 people.

----------


## Matt

your forgiven, but back to 1 rep for you..

----------


## Bossman4

Thx Matt i'm never gonna do that again.

----------


## Matt

Running any type of emulator server is really stressful. I ran a UO server with 80+ people on it average, on a regular cable connection on my old 1.7ghz Dell.. there was a time when that was the fastest.. hah!

Anyways... fixing bugs.. finding hackers.. corrupt gm's.. made me want to pull my hair out.

It's not worth it.. PLus we promote 3rd party server exploits here.. it'd be a shame to see them tested on our own server.. it'd make us look retarded.

----------


## Bossman4

Yeah your right if i make one it will be for my Real Life friends so anyone who wants to make on for us be my guest but its not gonna be me.

----------


## Poe

I would play a local server like that, after playing regular wow, it's fun to play with not so many people, and have like 1 guild that does everything.

----------


## janzi9

I would play on the following conditions;

It was on the latest patch (Which won't happen).
And I could be lvl 255 with ashbringer and full wtfpwn. K? Thx.

----------


## live4evil

id play, the one im on kinda sucks.... you should make me GM though, i wouldnt be corrupt... id only go into SW once in a while and slaughter EVERYONE.....

----------


## amrican93

I would play on it...
 :Big Grin:

----------


## Tenche

lol omg me too!

----------


## drcar

thanks for the good tip on getting rep bossman! ;P...I would log on your private server to hack on. Kinda busy with my main, but i'd like to tele hack and ect. for fun.

----------


## anty

ok how do u make a privte server iv been thinking of making one just for me but i cant find anything on how to so if anyone can help me thatd be great

----------


## amrican93

Here read my How to create an own server guide.
Here:

http://www.mmowned.com/forums/wow-em...tep-guide.html
 :Big Grin:

----------


## mantalcore

Anyone know how to create one? GoldDealing.com can supply MMO with a server to host this private WOW server.

----------


## Logan88

Pulling up a nicely patched server with decent spawns n stuff ain't that hard... (Had one running myself...) The only problem is keeping retards out not hacking n stuff... + Getting rid of the lagg... 

I've pulled mine down to remake it and cap it at 10 players and use it for RL friends n LANs only.  :Wink:  Remaking AQ, BWL n MC atm so it'll be able to do 10-man. (5-man if u're using imba gear. heh)

**EDIT** 
Got my account banned today on Blizz server.  :Wink:  Same day as my gametime expires. (Decided 2 weeks ago to stop playing wow....) 
So now I've got tons of time messing with my own server.

----------


## italyone

> **EDIT** Got my account banned today on Blizz server. Same day as my gametime expires. (Decided 2 weeks ago to stop playing wow....) So now I've got tons of time messing with my own server.


WOW, that sux. But it will stop you from getting the urge to start playing again huh? Well...at least until you finish your server or get a new account!!

----------


## Orochimaru

Well i would like to Play on it for sure  :Smile: 
Being Game master Etc.
 :Smile:

----------


## rony

That would be awsome im all in. It would be kinda fun to have mmowned raids or events against eachother and could be used to cool exploits.

----------


## Cstober

I will play in it for sure, i just need to know if it is legal in world of warcraft or not, is it allowed, and can i get banned for it?

----------


## amrican93

> I will play in it for sure, i just need to know if it is legal in world of warcraft or not, is it allowed, and can i get banned for it?




It's illegal, but no one can find out about it, unless we post the server ip not wraped in CODE tags!

----------


## mynameis2

How do I start playing and download the right stuff?

----------


## Datonking

If i figure out how my dumb ass can do it and get it working Hellz yeah!

----------


## Marlo

i would suggest letting someone with expereince set one up.

----------


## balmug19

how do i fix my server up tho i seem to be having a bug when i attack i wont attack for a few seconds and when i use a bow this bizzap come up not sure y it just keeps saying it

----------


## Marlo

Please use the correct forum  :Wink:  (bottom of the page mate)

----------


## Lollerskates

Thatd b awesome.

----------


## WarriorPwner

Meh, I guess I would play on it... as long as I'm GM muahahahah! jk if its funserver im in

----------


## Gora90

Ill join! email me at [email protected] or [email protected] and tell me if i can be high enough to be JUST a GM, my brother teaches me stuff, he is a GM on real WoW PLEASE!!!!

----------


## Snapster

Hey can anyone help me with a problem i have with my Privat server when i get the the screen with the blue bar at the buttom ( loading screen ) when its finished loading it diconnects me... Can anyone please help me :Smile:

----------


## Amedis

There is no point in having 2 threads exatly the same, so Im closing this one .. Since one is made by me, and I love myself more then Bossman4. 

CORRUTION! I didnt even take into account which one is better. HA! :P

/Closed

/Love  :Wink:

----------

